# Blackfin Hunt



## sparkyc4 (May 5, 2017)

I have been bottom fishing all summer, and have been in Cali all fall with the fruits and nuts. 

I haven't done much, tuna fishing, but I want to get out there this week or next when the seas are laid down (24' Sea Hunt) and try trolling around the Nipple on that 240-300' line. Is it worth trying this time of year? 

I have a few skirts to pull, some top-water plugs and some 6-10oz jigs, but really want to focus on the skirts since I have the least experience with trolling. Just don't want to go waste my time out there if this isn't really the season for that sort of thing. Also, am I headed in the right direction? Should I be targeting another area/depth?

Thanks in advance, I'll definitely post a report if I make it out there.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

sparkyc4 said:


> I have been bottom fishing all summer, and have been in Cali all fall with the fruits and nuts.
> 
> I haven't done much, tuna fishing, but I want to get out there this week or next when the seas are laid down (24' Sea Hunt) and try trolling around the Nipple on that 240-300' line. Is it worth trying this time of year?
> 
> ...


I have never had any luck for black fin out there. Seems like you need to go to the rigs to have a decent chance at them. Not much being talked about at the F.A.D.s ether. Maybe someone will chime in and help you out.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob caught 25 or 30 good blackfins at RamPowell couple weekends ago. Had a couple yellers to. No size to them though.

Think they jigged em all though


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

just remember, you can only keep 2/person of these monsters anymore... you will also need the HMS permit.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Fads hold them. I’d highly recommend running there. Nice thing is after you limit out on the over regulated Black Fin, you’ll have a chance at so much more.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Realtor said:


> just remember, you can only keep 2/person of these monsters anymore... you will also need the HMS permit.


Blackfin are limited to 2 per person now?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I've caught a few at the edge on pinfish, on a fly-line. Never chunked out there but I imagine it would work. Fish for beeliners while you chunk for tuna. Who knows, a yellowfin could show up.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’ve caught them several times at the edge chunking On anchor.
4/0 circle hooks on 25lb leader. We always used TLD 15 reels loaded with 25lb line and they would put on a good show with that light drag. Some of the biggest blackfins I ever caught was at the edge In the fall.

Always kept a lively bliner straight down about 40’ also. Wasn’t uncommon to pick up a wahoo while we were chunking the blacks.


----------



## Eric6708 (Aug 17, 2018)

It’s two per person or 10 per boat, which ever is GREATER…so if your solo, you can have 10c if there are 6 of you, the boat can have 12, etc.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooops!!


----------



## sparkyc4 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for all of the information. Looks like the wind is going to shift tomorrow and seas may hold at 2' so I'm going to make the attempt at running to the edge. Just need to get the BS HMS Permit now.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Bob caught 25 or 30 good blackfins at RamPowell couple weekends ago. Had a couple yellers to. No size to them though.
> 
> Think they jigged em all though


I fixed it


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> I fixed it


 Bob caught 250 or 300 good blackfins and brought them back because he fishes a head boat and the rules do not apply to them. 
Mo Better!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

*Can I fish for tunas without a permit if I am not on a vessel? *
No, only permitted vessels may fish for Atlantic bluefin, bigeye, albacore, yellowfin, and skipjack tunas in the Atlantic, Gulf of Mexico, and the Caribbean. If one of these species is caught incidentally during fishing activities from shore or from an oil rig, it must be released immediately.

I've never seen Blackfin on the HMS.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lastcast said:


> *Can I fish for tunas without a permit if I am not on a vessel? *
> No, only permitted vessels may fish for Atlantic bluefin, bigeye, albacore, yellowfin, and skipjack tunas in the Atlantic, Gulf of Mexico, and the Caribbean. If one of these species is caught incidentally during fishing activities from shore or from an oil rig, it must be released immediately.
> 
> I've never seen Blackfin on the HMS.


Ya but you better have it for the Y fin Or the Mako. Or anything else that shows up to the boat on that permit. Because if you don't have it everything on it will be circling the boat all day. LOL


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The two per Blackfin limit only applies to Florida,... Right?
Alabama can still catch all they want?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Florida fishing regulations: FWC sets new bag limit for blackfin tuna in state, federal water


Declining catches, particularly off Miami and the Florida Keys, concern some anglers and fishing guides.



amp.tcpalm.com


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> The two per Blackfin limit only applies to Florida,... Right?
> Alabama can still catch all they want?


AL. or Federal does not regulate Black fin. And they are not on the HMS permit ether.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> AL. or Federal does not regulate Black fin. And they are not on the HMS permit ether.


Them Florida boys got it rough!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Them Florida boys got it rough!


Well they have to cut back all the Real Sportsman. So Bob and his head boats can fill their boxes.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

JoeyWelch said:


> I’ve caught them several times at the edge chunking On anchor.
> 4/0 circle hooks on 25lb leader. We always used TLD 15 reels loaded with 25lb line and they would put on a good show with that light drag. Some of the biggest blackfins I ever caught was at the edge In the fall.
> 
> Always kept a lively bliner straight down about 40’ also. Wasn’t uncommon to pick up a wahoo while we were chunking the blacks.


What leader did you use for the wahoo? And what was the shark to wahoo ratio on that line? I love chunking and leaving a fly line out but all it seems to do is bring in the bonita and sharks!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> What leader did you use for the wahoo? And what was the shark to wahoo ratio on that line? I love chunking and leaving a fly line out but all it seems to do is bring in the bonita and sharks!


Going off of memory here but I probably just used lighter single strand wire. May have used heavier mono and a circle hook too. I’m sure I would try mono before going to wire. Never was a big fan of wire. I only remember catching a couple wahoo that way but sharks and aj’s were pretty dependable. We would also float one back sometimes on a big cork rig . But if your beeliner didn’t swim the right direction, your handlines your chunking with would get tangled.

Everyone should try out chunking once. When they are there and eating its a blast. You’ve got that micro second when he snatches the line out of your hand and that “Oh Crap” adrenaline hits you and then using the
20-25 lb, line , They just try to burn your drag down. Like they’re mad at it. That may have been my favorite way to fish.

Almost got me wanting to go now.

From what I remember, the Blackfins in around the edge we caught were always way bigger than the ones we would jig up off the rigs.


----------



## sparkyc4 (May 5, 2017)

Seas were a bit to rough for the Sea Hunt today. We made it 15 miles before we decided to settle on beeliners and trigs. Got 8 beeliners and 1 keeper trig. Had a few king bites, but nothing stuck. Thanks for all of the info! Maybe next time.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I understand a few Black Fins were caught off the Navarre Pier the other day, early in the morning...


----------

